# Smoke something and prepare Q-view for the new forum on the 24th



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

As most of you know, Jeff is changing the forum software on the 24th, and there will be a couple of hours of downtime.  It has been suggested that we all smoke something on that day and prepare Q-view for the new forum.

I am totally down with this idea.

Who else is with me?


----------



## mr mac (May 19, 2010)

I have a 13 pound brisket begging to be smoked...I'm in.


----------



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

Awesome!  I still haven't decided yet.  But it will be something new to me.


----------



## rc1991 (May 19, 2010)

I plan on smoking this weekend - definitely a butt and not sure what else yet!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 19, 2010)

I'm down with it...the wife has a dinner after work that night so it's me and the baby...we'll do up something good.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2010)

I hope these changes aren't like the changes they did on the Chainsaw Carving forum a long time ago. I was smokin' (more like fuming) for weeks, trying to figure out how to use the new changes!!!!

Bearcarver


----------



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

FURTHERMORE, I think that we should all try something new -- something we have never done before.

I think that it would be fitting for the transition.

And don't forget the awesome Q-view!

Just my opinion, of course.  I will do this.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 19, 2010)

I don't think it will.

I fully expect issues but that's because I work in IT and am naturally pessimistic, but I think Brian and Jerry and Jeff got it worked out.

Plus the software developers are going to be on hand to help too.

What we have to remember is that this is a free forum (for most of us though some have paid) and these guys are busting their arses to make this forum better.

I've been through the last migration and though some people's posts and pics were lost, all in all things turned out well.

I'd love to be an admin and help them out but I don't envy them come 5/25 even if everything goes well.

There are always naysayers that will point out nitpicky problems and get others riled up.

Level heads will prevail though.

God speed to the boys and we'll be smoking while they're working!


----------



## suthrngrllr (May 19, 2010)

I'm gonna smoke something too, probably a Brisket, so it sounds like a plan. Good Idea!


----------



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

I've seen the new forum format, and I don't think that it will be a problem to adjust.  It has many new features that I think you will appreciate (I know that I do).

I'm actually excited about it, and I don't think that it will be difficult to adjust to the new format.  There are plenty of people here that will help you out if you have trouble.  I am one of them.

SO, smoke something on the 24th, and take pictures of it!  Then post them on the new and improved forum!

That's all that I'm asking.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 19, 2010)

I've got an idea for a new spicy sweet sauce that I'm working on in my head...some agave nectar ancho chili powder and adobo sauce...oh yeah babe...


----------



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

Sounds awesome -- bring it on for the 24th!

Also, you should totally share the recipe with the rest of us.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 19, 2010)

As soon as I figure it out I certainly will!


----------



## hookup (May 19, 2010)

I have to work, sorry.


----------



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

Do you have to work on your buzz-killing abilities?  Because I think that you have those perfected.


----------



## richoso1 (May 19, 2010)

I don't think his intent was to buzz-kill, just speaking for himself. I like the idea, but I also will be busy on that day, that's part of my mod duties. I'm hoping you'll have plenty of folks joining in on your idea, and thanks for your contributions to the sMF.


----------



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

LOL, I was just teasing!  Nothing personal.


----------



## rbranstner (May 19, 2010)

I won't be able to smoke on the 24th so you guys have at it. Just don't crash the new site will everyone loading all of these Qview pics. haha


----------



## wingman (May 19, 2010)

This would be a great time to try out all the new features. One of which will be streaming video from within the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe some folks can try their hand at Qview in video.


----------



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out what I want to smoke.  Something that I haven't done before -- maybe a chuckie, maybe some stuffed chicken breasts, maybe a stuffed burger.  Who knows?  Not me.


----------



## thunderdome (May 19, 2010)

I'm in. I think i'll do a couple beer can chickens and a butt


----------



## hookup (May 19, 2010)

Work is the curse of the drinking, err smoking man.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 19, 2010)

Monday the 24th?  Nope... thats a work night, my WSM rests during the week.

good idea though,  have fun folks.


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

I apologize for being a jerk.  Read the sign below.

ANYWAY, is anybody else in on this?  I think that I might do some ribs.  I found a good Memphis rub, and I like the idea of applying brown sugar.  This would be a good time to try that.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 20, 2010)

Hmm...I'm off work Monday...and, I have a full pork loin in the freezer...and, I've been dying to do another stuffed loin. Different from the one a did a while back, though. I think I'll fillet this one into a large, thin slab instead of making a pocket...lay it all out like rolling a fattie...got a few days to figure out my fillings and rub.

OK, I think you talked me into it! Uh, wait a minute...did I just talk _myself_ into it? LOL!!!

I'll be smokin', and runnin' photobucket's server into a melt-down! HAH-HAH-HAH!

Uh, gotta grab my loin to start a thaw!

Eric


----------



## fire it up (May 20, 2010)

I'll be smokin something alright 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to what folks decide to smoke.
Hope to see some interesting or challenging smokes from folks


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 20, 2010)

I don't know anything about that forum you're referring to but I will tell you that there are some changes. Quite a few actually and it may take a few days to get adjusted. I will tell you though that I think it will be worth it. The more I use the new forum, the more I like it.

And.. all of us will be there to answer questions that folks run into as you go along.

You guys do some smoking and we'll get the forum prepped for all that wonderful qview that'll be waiting


----------



## daddyzaring (May 20, 2010)

How long will the forums be down?  I am sorry but I am a SMF Junkie.  If you look at the, "Who's Online" you will see me there, all the time, unless the powers down.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 20, 2010)

Video streaming...I'm on it...just found my older Sony camcorder last night getting ready for the garage sale.

It'll be a 2 for 1...I'll get video of my little girl hanging out in the garage with me and some QView!

I'm thinking about some ribs, but that may take too long...

Come on folks let's rock out this new forum and give it some good stuff for it's debut!


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

Same here...it's always open in a tab.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just a few hours, I believe.  I'm not sure how they're going about it.  If it were me, I'd get everything installed and set up then just switch out the index page.


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## hannibal (May 20, 2010)

I like the idea of trying something I have never done before and posting it on the newly revised site. 

One problem: I have to work the day of the scheduled revamp of the site, so I won't be able to smoke that day. 

Solution:I am smoking a couple of Chix and *my very first fatty today*. I will wait to post my QView under the new format.


----------



## coacher72 (May 20, 2010)

I'm in. I'm a newbie and there are a lot of things I haven't tried. I've been wanting to try pastrami. I'll have to do it this weekend and post on the 24th. It'll be fun seeing all the q-view.


----------



## the iceman (May 20, 2010)

This weekend looks kinda busy but, if I can find the time I think I'll throw a pork butt on the new Horizon.


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

Awesome!

I haven't done a fatty yet, either.  I'm still building up my cholesterol tolerance by eating things that have been fried in bacon grease.


----------



## sqwib (May 20, 2010)

You can call it "The Great American Smokeout", I will be receiving my GOSM Big Block tomorrow and will be picking up my Reverse flow from the shop today, don't know if ill be able to get any "Q" pics but at least Ill have some new smoker pics.


----------



## hookup (May 20, 2010)

No apologese neccessary.  Got a thick skin from standing over the grill to much LoL.

If we can't pass a little gentle ribbing around then what's the fun?


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for having such good humor.  I can get really impatient when I've been drinking.  I told a guy on another forum "knock out your two front teeth, put them under your pillow, and let the Tooth Fairy solve all of your problems".  He was like "are you that guy that beats everyone up at the bar?".  LOL.


----------



## ak1 (May 20, 2010)

Alas, I'm working all day Monday & won't be home til 7pm.

Maybe I'll do the smokin' on Sunday, but not post any Q-view until I get home


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

Yes, everyone.  If you can't smoke on Monday, then smoke something this weekend and hold off on the Q-view for the new forum on Monday.


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

I'm just bumping this thread so everyone has a chance to see it.  Things get buried fast around here!


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

I'm just gonna keep bumping this thread until Monday, so get used to it.


----------



## the iceman (May 21, 2010)

Try this next time...


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

That's kind of disgusting.

It's kind of like when I keep my cell phone in my front pocket, and whenever it rings and I'm standing on the bus, I look over to a girl sitting nearby and say "get that for me, would you?"


----------



## meateater (May 21, 2010)

Im like that kid waiting for his new BB gun on Xmas, I just hope I don't shoot my eye out.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 21, 2010)

So I went to Wally world yesterday to get some hamburger and water and thought I'd pick up something to smoke on Saturday.

I had 2 packs of bacon 2 packs of wingettes and a boneless pork roast in the cart but by the time I got up to checkout I was so disappointed in the quality of the stuff that I just handed it to the cashier...off to Meijer tonight for real meat...


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, I don't buy meat from Wally World except as a last resort.  I think that the only thing decent I got from there was a 10# butt.  It had only been shot up with an 8% solution which is pretty low by their standards.  Most things are 12-15%.

The only other grocery store in town isn't much better, but I can at least get some minimally processed chicken from there.

Whenever I want some *real* meat, I'll order it from a local Angus / hog rancher.  That takes a few days, but it's worth it.

I don't have time to order anything for this weekend/Monday so I'm not sure what I'll end up doing.


----------

